
Understating the Benefits of Avoiding Low-Probability Disastrous Consequences - astrec
http://www.ritholtz.com/blog/2010/06/understating-the-benefits-of-avoiding-low-probability-disastrous-consequences/
======
astrec
Posted mostly for the robust debate in the comments.

